# Can I get to 305 by the end of the year?



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ok I’m not a big dude by any means.  Started working out again back in January.  Never cared to lift heavy. Lots of moderate weight and high reps.  Well this morning was the first time in many years I’ve attempted 225.  Got under the bar and with no help whatsoever and pushed it 7 times.  I was shocked.  So my question is can I get to 305 in by the end of December beginning of January?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2018)

What are you talking about though


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 22, 2018)

Shoot for 3 plates (315)


----------



## Trump (Jul 22, 2018)

Squat, bench press, shoulder press, leg press. Give us a clue


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bench press.


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Trump said:


> Squat, bench press, shoulder press, leg press. Give us a clue



nobody is ever going to assume if you told someone you put up a certain amount of weight that you’re talking about squat, shoulder press, or leg press.  lol. Nobody.  Usually people are more exact in detail about those.  What the hell.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> nobody is ever going to assume if you told someone you put up a certain amount of weight that you’re talking about squat, shoulder press, or leg press.  lol. Nobody.  Usually people are more exact in detail about those.  What the hell.



You sure about that?


----------



## Trump (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> nobody is ever going to assume if you told someone you put up a certain amount of weight that you’re talking about squat, shoulder press, or leg press.  lol. Nobody.  Usually people are more exact in detail about those.  What the hell.



well considering I didn’t have a clue what you was talking about I listed exercises that I do with a pushing motion.


----------



## Trump (Jul 22, 2018)

How old are you?


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> You sure about that?


Go to any gym in America and tell some random person you just pushed up 315 10 times and see if they respond with “leg press?”


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Trump said:


> How old are you?



36 my friend.  Love your screen name.


----------



## Trump (Jul 22, 2018)

Just curious because when I was about 15 everyone only thought about bench press when you didn’t specify. I thought you was younger with your comment my mistake. As for answering your question yes it’s possible I would work on improving my bent over row with same width grip as you bench, also improve tricep strength and shoulder strength too. All them together will improve your bench press


----------



## PFM (Jul 22, 2018)

Several factors are in play regarding 1RM.  I for one have never been a big 1RM guy but I'll bench 275 5 times and I am old enough to be your dad.

Historically I always gave up aesthetics training for a single.  Injuries also occur most frequently training and or performing singles.  I'd stick to reps and play on the safer side.

Yeah? Compare broken down PL's to broken down BB's and get back to me.

405 in my prime (BP).


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Trump said:


> Just curious because when I was about 15 everyone only thought about bench press when you didn’t specify. I thought you was younger with your comment my mistake. As for answering your question yes it’s possible I would work on improving my bent over row with same width grip as you bench, also improve tricep strength and shoulder strength too. All them together will improve your bench press



i guess we just have a different opinion.  People I’m around usually specially state the exercise they are talking about except the bench.  At least here in TN.  Oh well.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Go to any gym in America and tell some random person you just pushed up 315 10 times and see if they respond with “leg press?”



I do go to a gym in America.  And if I went up to some random person and told them I just pushed 315 they'd either stare at me like I had a dildo strapped to my forehead or ignore me.


----------



## Trump (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> i guess we just have a different opinion.  People I’m around usually specially state the exercise they are talking about except the bench.  At least here in TN.  Oh well.  Thanks for the input.[/QUOTE
> 
> I’m English brother maybe your right and all the American brothers on the forum knew you meant bench press.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2018)

Unless it was PoBs gym in which case I'd just be drawn and quartered for being weak.


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

PFM said:


> Several factors are in play regarding 1RM.  I for one have never been a big 1RM guy but I'll bench 275 5 times and I am old enough to be your dad.
> 
> Historically I always gave up aesthetics training for a single.  Injuries also occur most frequently training and or performing singles.  I'd stick to reps and play on the safer side.
> 
> ...



i agree with you.  The 1RM for me is just a bragging and confidence booster I guess even though nobody I know cares what I can do in the gym.  I seriously doubt I’ll try anything higher than 225 again for several months.  I was just curious if it was possible.


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I do go to a gym in America.  And if I went up to some random person and told them I just pushed 315 they'd either stare at me like I had a dildo strapped to my forehead or ignore me.



Cool then you agree.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Cool then you agree.



For the most part, depends on if I'd just squatted or not.  for instance, I did legs this morning and hit a PR so I initially did think squats when I red your post


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> For the most part, depends on if I'd just squatted or not.  for instance, I did legs this morning and hit a PR so I initially did think squats when I red your post



No worries man.  My fault for not being specific on an Internet forum.  Thanks to few that actually answered my question.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm with PFM on this one, I dry rarely do a legitimate 1RM due to injury concerns.  I typically figure out a 2-3RM for a goal and shoot for that.  Just my personal preference.  

To answer your question, o certainly think it's possible for you to hit your goal.  I have a client who took an extended break from the gym and has put up some seriously impressive numbers in the big 3 compared to where he started a few month ago. Certainly possible.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2018)

With the right routine, its likely. Your 1RM should be around 275ish currently if you can do 7 reps with 225. You are looking to add 30 lbs to your current bench press total.


To tag on to what others have mentioned. I also had no idea what you were talking about in your original post either.


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> With the right routine, its likely. Your 1RM should be around 275ish currently if you can do 7 reps with 225. You are looking to add 30 lbs to your current bench press total.
> 
> 
> To tag on to what others have mentioned. I also had no idea what you were talking about in your original post either.



how did you come up with 275?  I found one of those max calculators online and it said the same thing but, I didn’t put any real value to it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> how did you come up with 275?  I found one of those max calculators online and it said the same thing but, I didn’t put any real value to it.



They give you a general idea of where you should be. If you want to know for sure, find a spotter and see where you really are.


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> They give you a general idea of where you should be. If you want to know for sure, find a spotter and see where you really are.


Gotcha.  Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> nobody is ever going to assume if you told someone you put up a certain amount of weight that you’re talking about squat, shoulder press, or leg press.  lol. Nobody.  Usually people are more exact in detail about those.  What the hell.



I actually kind of agree with this lol

So to your actual question. You could bench 315 in a couple months.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2018)

I knew right away he was talking about bench press.  And yes 305 max should come pretty easy if you're pushing 225 for 7


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I actually kind of agree with this lol
> 
> So to your actual question. You could bench 315 in a couple months.



Thank you!!


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I knew right away he was talking about bench press.  And yes 305 max should come pretty easy if you're pushing 225 for 7



Thank you!  Some of these guys had me thinking I’m an idiot for a 2nd.  I even called a buddy of mine that’s lifted for years and competed and I told him I did 225 for 7 reps and he knew exactly what I was talking about.  Oh well.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 23, 2018)

Your pretty close already. You could be there in a couple months.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 23, 2018)

Shoot for 315 IMO.  But i agree with most here, if youre doing 225 for 7 now, i see no reason you cant hit 300s soon


----------



## Jin (Jul 23, 2018)

You are a special snowflake. You can do anything you put your mind to. We believe in you.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes.






10char.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 23, 2018)

yes, you should be able to do it with dedication.  You will need to strengthen your whole body as well.  Your tri's, shoulders, etc, will play a big part


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> With the right routine, its likely. Your 1RM should be around 275ish currently if you can do 7 reps with 225. You are looking to add 30 lbs to your current bench press total.


What BSP said.


jbeard82 said:


> how did you come up with 275?  I found one of those max calculators online and it said the same thing but, I didn’t put any real value to it.


225(weight) x 0.03 (coefficient) x 7 (reps) + 225 (weight)= 272 lbs. Not everyone is the same but this close. 
Considering you can bang that 225 out for 7, with some good solid training you should have little problem with 305 by the end of the year.


----------



## jbeard82 (Jul 23, 2018)

snake said:


> What BSP said.
> 
> 225(weight) x 0.03 (coefficient) x 7 (reps) + 225 (weight)= 272 lbs. Not everyone is the same but this close.
> Considering you can bang that 225 out for 7, with some good solid training you should have little problem with 305 by the end of the year.



thanks man.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 25, 2018)

The answer is abso****inlutely. You could do that and more, especially if you focused heavily on the bench and turned the rest of your workouts into supporting that goal. In fact, I don’t know what your form is like, or if you currently use a spotter, if those 7 were to absolute failure, or whatever, but you might be closer to 305 than you think.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 25, 2018)

I like to just put it on the bar and give it a shot with a spotter.  You may just surprise yourself and to me its always good to know what the weight feels like in your hands prior to building yourself up for the 'big first attempt'.


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 5, 2018)

Whelp I think I’m already pretty close.  Just benched 225 10 times.  If I got a lift off and a spotter I probably could have gotten it 11 maybe 12 times.  I’m not on anything but TRT.  It kinda freaked me out.  Haha.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 6, 2018)

TRT aint no joke.


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 6, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> TRT aint no joke.



It appears so.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> It appears so.



What type of dose do you run..?


----------



## jbeard82 (Aug 6, 2018)

220 once a week.  Test cyp.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2018)

you should get a good boost across the board with that.  

How much additional weight have you added to your bench in the last 8/10/12wks.  Whatever X progress will be a good indicator how your progress rate and when you should be able to do a 305/315 rep.


----------

